# WTB, Rem 700 S/A Mag bolt.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, but does anyone have a Remington 700 short action bolt with a magnum bolt face that's cluttering up their gun room that you might want to get rid of? Even a stripped bolt will do. I have firing pins, springs, shrouds and ejectors I can install.
It's a low priority 300WSM build so I don't want to buy a Tubbs or a PT&G bolt and I can't find any on LR Hunting, GunBroker, Gunlist or any other site.
Help!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck,

im meeting a buddy later in the week that might either have a line on one, or better yet, just what yer after... ill check back with you over the weekend and let you know.


----------

